# Anybody else had problems with these Rocky snakeboots?



## bnew17 (Jun 30, 2011)

I got these snakeboots around april for turkey hunting. I loved the way they were put together with the zip up on the side of the boots and that it was made out of cordura material. The boots were a little stiff out of the box but after breaking them in they were fine...until they started leaking. I noticed that if i walked through high grass with lots of dew then they would leak water in around the foot area. I just called Rocky and they said i would need to take the boots back to where i bought them and that they would return the boots for me. A little frustrated because this is the 2nd pair of Rocky snake boots that i have found have NOT been waterproof. Anybody else have any problems with this boot?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 30, 2011)

Rocky boots are CRAP nowdays. All of them. I'LL never buy another pair. They all leak. Danner snake boots are the best I've had. Last 3 pair of rock's leaked like a. Sift.


----------



## ehunt (Jun 30, 2011)

yep bought the same pair in feb. zipper got in the cordura material took them back to barnes' in carrollton and they sent them back to rocky for me. rocky wanted to give me a new pair like them but i declined and took store credit.


----------



## Ben Athens (Jul 1, 2011)

I got a pair of the Aztec snake boots and used them all Turkey season and so far no complaints.


----------



## BoShank (Jul 1, 2011)

I will never buy another pair.  Bought 2 different pair about 2 years ago and both haven fallen apart with not much use.  I called and they would not send me new ones either.  Never again.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 1, 2011)

ehunt said:


> yep bought the same pair in feb. zipper got in the cordura material took them back to barnes' in carrollton and they sent them back to rocky for me. rocky wanted to give me a new pair like them but i declined and took store credit.



had the same issue with the zipper getting stuck in mine too. the lady at Rocky tried telling me they were one of the best selling boots they had


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 1, 2011)

I just bought my wife a pair of Danner Sharptail snake boots a little while ago.


----------



## tknight (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a pair years ago that were "water proof".  Well it turns out, the boots were sprayed with a water repellant, and once you wear off the repellent...boots leak.   I try my best not to buy any boots that don't have a liner...gortex etc.


----------



## joedublin (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a pair of the Rocky AZTEC snake boots....no problems with them!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 8, 2011)

Danner Pronghorns.  Going on year 3 and they don't leak.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 8, 2011)

going in tomorrow to return them. see what they say. if at all possible im going to try and put some more money towards it and get Danners or Lacrosse.


----------



## erniesp (Jul 8, 2011)

No problems with mine. Going on 3 years.


----------



## SGaither (Jul 8, 2011)

erniesp said:


> No problems with mine. Going on 3 years.



Other than someone trying to help put them on and pull the zipper pull off, never to be found again.


----------



## 00Beau (Jul 8, 2011)

I have LaCrosse and they are easy on, easy off no problems.


----------



## bnew17 (Jul 15, 2011)

I ended up swapping the Rockys for the LaCross Venoms. So far i really like the LaCross's. First pair ive ever owned and i can go ahead and tell they are MUCH more comfortable than the Rockys. We will see how they hold up to water...havent had a snake boot yet that is actually "waterproof".

http://www.lacrossefootwear.com/hun...scent-hdtm-realtreer-apg-hdr-snake-boots.html


----------



## sawlogsMS (Apr 30, 2012)

i cruised timber during the summer when i was in school.  in the summer 2001, i wore out two pair of rocky snakeboots.  the soles came off both pair.  i didnt have much money, but i broke down and ordered a pair of danners.  i still have the danners today.  they look terrible now but they have never, ever leaked.  theyre as comfortable as they were the year i bought them.


----------



## bnew17 (May 3, 2012)

Just an update. The Lacross Venoms i ended up swapping the Rockys out for are awesome. Been walking through wet grass and in water all turkey season and been holding up fine. no leaks so far.


----------



## livetohunt (May 14, 2012)

I thought everyone quit buying Rocky's years ago when they had the problem with the soles falling apart on all their boots?  Not to mention they didn't offer a refund.


----------



## sothunfried (May 21, 2012)

i'll never buy another pair of rockys again.
got a pair of bruins at the end of season 1 time never wore them until the next season and the sole started comming off. rocky basically said 'o well'.
they wont get my money again


----------



## Wild Turkey (May 21, 2012)

First mistake buying Rocky boots period.
Way too many reported problems in the past 5 years not to know.


----------



## Slug-Gunner (May 22, 2012)

*Never Will Buy Rocky Boots Again!!!!*

I'll also NEVER BUY a Rocky boot again.  The last two pairs of boots I bought from them BOTH HAD THE SOLES DISINTEGRATE INTO CHUNKS WITHIN 2 YEARS/HUNTING SEASONS.  The last pair didn't even last 1 year before the soles FELL APART INTO CHUNKS.

I had thought of having the first pair 'resoled' by a shoe/boot shop because they were very comfortable otherwise, but the shop owner said it couldn't be done because there was no reliable 'base material' left to attach a new sole to.

The LaCrosse rubber boots I have now are going on 4 years without any problems whatsoever and that's all I'll ever buy in the future.  Easy to take care of and very comfortable too.


----------



## Killdee (May 23, 2012)

livetohunt said:


> I thought everyone quit buying Rocky's years ago when they had the problem with the soles falling apart on all their boots?  Not to mention they didn't offer a refund.



This^^ I wore rockys when they first were sold around here in the early 70s and they were good boots, somewhere along the line their quality and customer service went away and so did I.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 26, 2012)

Rockys are junk, that's pretty obvious with all the comments on here. LaCrosse has been making a good boot for several years now and the "American Made" Danners are good boots.Make sure you get the Made in USA Danners, and they will last you a long time.
 I don't wear snake boots, but I wonder if the snake proof Muck is any good. I've hunted out of a pair of muck boots for three years now and hopefully use them again this year.


----------



## 280bst (May 27, 2012)

Look up Junk and Rocky's is right beside it. I'll buy nothing with Rocky on it. Got a pair of LaCross snake boots over 2 yrs ago no problem at all no leaks any where zipper works good they feel good and best of all I caught them on sale @ Bass Pro. ROCKY=JUNK


----------



## Hooty Hoot (May 27, 2012)

You would think that they would take some pride in their product. It's almost funny that they don't. I have also owned numerous pairs of Rockys and have had issues with all of them. I have never paid full price for a pair and have always bought them on clearance. I guess I got what I paid for.


----------



## sawlogsMS (Jun 11, 2012)

there is no excuse for anyone wearing Rocky boots anymore.  thats rule #1.

learn from the mistakes of others

i dont always wear snake boots, but when i do, i wear Danners.


----------



## XIronheadX (Jul 3, 2012)

I started with Rocky's 30 years ago. There boots are terrible anymore. 99 percent are molded and I cant stand that. Give me some sewn on soles that flex.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Sep 17, 2012)

Gave up on Rocky Products several years ago after being a Rocky die-hard for about 20 yrs.  Just don't hold up like they used to.  Work boots, I use LaCrosse, and hunting boots I use Muck.


----------



## smithcha (Sep 20, 2012)

*It is the glue*

The glue the Chinese are using does not seal and will give way after 3 years.


----------



## HogKillaDNR (Jun 28, 2021)

ehunt said:


> yep bought the same pair in feb. zipper got in the cordura material took them back to barnes' in carrollton and they sent them back to rocky for me. rocky wanted to give me a new pair like them but i declined and took store credit.



I just had this happen to mine after wearing them a month.  I'll be taking them to the store today.


----------

